# Who's got Heritage guitars? Let's see some pix....



## blueshores_guy (Apr 8, 2007)

Bolero's post on Marv down in Kalamazoo got me thinking there must be some Heritage owners around who can share some pictures.
Pretty sure I've posted these before, but I'll start....

20th anniversary H150 and 1996 H535:


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Posted many times here but to contribute

1991 Heritage Gary Moore Signature


----------



## blueshores_guy (Apr 8, 2007)

A couple more....

H137:



H155:



H525: Just couldn't get along with this one...sold it a year ago and bought the blue H150.


----------



## Jim Soloway (Sep 27, 2013)

A custom build long-scale H575 that I just took delivery on a few weeks ago. It has a 25.5" scale length and is permanently tuned down to C#. Fabulous guitar.


----------



## Bubb (Jan 16, 2008)

My 535 .


----------



## Hammertone (Feb 3, 2006)

blueshores_guy said:


> 20th anniversary H150 and 1996 H535:


This is a VERY clever photograph.

- - - Updated - - -

I never tire of posting this. Or of playing it.


----------



## DrHook (Oct 28, 2013)

Ok, who wants to buy all my stuff...I've been jonesing for an H-150 for some time. Stunning pics guys..thanks!


----------



## blueshores_guy (Apr 8, 2007)

Hammertone said:


> This is a VERY clever photograph.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> I never tire of posting this. Or of playing it.


Clever? No.
Georgian Bay (at Craigleith) that day just happened to be very close to Heritage translucent blue.

Is that an acoustic Super Eagle? Rare bird.


----------



## Jaybo (Jun 3, 2010)

Love the blue one.


----------



## Davidian (Sep 8, 2008)

My H150CM


----------



## astyles (Apr 6, 2009)

I've never seen such beauty ... the H150CM, H155 ... wow. I never even knew Heritage made a Gary Moore signature ... GAS attack.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

great thread! 

and lots of great guitars!

here is my cherry sunburst H150


----------



## GUInessTARS (Dec 28, 2007)

Sad to admit this one is gone,
wasn't getting the playtime it deserved with me 
so it moved on.


----------



## Option1 (May 26, 2012)

Note to self: In the interests of financial well-being, avoid this thread like the plague!!

I do think Heritage make the most stunningly beautiful guitars on the planet. 

Neil


----------



## Jim Soloway (Sep 27, 2013)

Some of you guys take insanely good photographs. This thread looks like something from a coffee table book.


----------



## Hammertone (Feb 3, 2006)

blueshores_guy said:


> Clever? No.
> Georgian Bay (at Craigleith) that day just happened to be very close to Heritage translucent blue.
> Is that an acoustic Super Eagle? Rare bird.


Yes. @1995, if I remember correctly. It has a couple of ugly flamed maple pickguards in the case - one acoustic, one with a pickup on it. I use it solely for acoustic playing and don't really need the pickguard.


----------



## Jaybo (Jun 3, 2010)

Davidian said:


> My H150CM


What a top on that one!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Jim Soloway said:


> Some of you guys take insanely good photographs. This thread looks like something from a coffee table book.





bolero said:


>


For sure!! ...or a 2014 Heritage calendar (hint to the owners of the Heritage Co.)

Cheers

Dave


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

Davidian said:


> My H150CM


oh yeah, what a killer top!!

- - - Updated - - -



GUInessTARS said:


> Sad to admit this one is gone,
> wasn't getting the playtime it deserved with me
> so it moved on.


man, that is sweet, I would have bought that off you...if I could justify owning another H150


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

here is a Korina H357...was in Kalamazoo hanging out ( with some other owners at the Parson's Street Pilgrimage ) over beers and said to Marv "build me a guitar!!"


I've done worse things drunk 

added the B5 Bigsby with a vibramate, so it's removeable & no holes drilled

funny story: I mailed some parts to someone in the Vibramate box & the girl at the post office was acting a little strange, eventually asked me if I took the batteries out as you can't ship stuff with batteries...she thought it was a dildo!! lol


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

bolero said:


> here is a Korina H357...was in Kalamazoo hanging out ( with some other owners at the Parson's Street Pilgrimage ) over beers and said to Marv "build me a guitar!!"
> 
> 
> I've done worse things drunk
> ...


1) Sweet axe.
2) Did you get her number? She was obviously lonely.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

:congratulatory:


----------



## blueshores_guy (Apr 8, 2007)

Lots of very low production Heritages in this thread.

My blue 20th anniversary H150 is number 20. Nobody seems to know exactly how many were built, but it may be less than 50. When I asked this question on the HOC (HeritageOwnersClub), the highest number anyone admitted to was in the 40's. 
The Gary Moore I believe was built in two runs of 75 each, with different finishes.
The acoustic Super Eagle? Who knows how many of these are around. I'd guess very, very few.
And Bolero's 357 is one of only a handful. Marv himself builds these, and they are far from plentiful.

A tour through the Kalamazoo plant is eye-opening. So much hand work goes into their guitars that it's easy to see why they only turn out about 4 a day. The most sophisticated piece of electronic equipment in the whole plant is a router!

Anyone owning a Heritage owes it to himself to come to the Parsons Street Pilgrimage, which happens in Kalamazoo (and nearby Plainwell) Friday August 1 and Saturday August 2. I've been to all 6 PSP's and have thoroughly enjoyed every one. Details on the HOC website.


----------

